# I have ibs, i think i may have fibro



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hello everyone, Im new here, i visit the ibs board quite often since i found out that i have ibs. I was just diagnosed with ibs in february of this year. Thats when all my symptoms started . Things have gotten a little better for me now, but i still worry a bit. Ive been reading about fibromyalgia , and i think i could possibly have it. I have an appointment next tuesday with a fibro doctor. Is is possible to have fibro without havin a lot of muscle pain? I have some muscle pain , but not a lot. I have urinary frequency, and all the ibs symptoms. And i seem to have a lot of the fibro symptoms except for a lot of muscle pain. I do have muscle pain after i do things that arent that stenuous. Which is unusual for me. This is why i think i may have it. If anyone can help me out here or give me some advice , i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Beth and welcome to our board. Although muscle pain is one of the many symptoms of fm, I think it depends on the individual as to how bad the pain is and how they seem to manage it. At the beginning I also had pain (but that wasn't my main symptom). I found the fatigue and insomnia the worst. Over the years I have found the pain to be worst. I don't want to bum you out by saying this, because everyone deals with it differently. A lot of gals & guys on this board take supplements and vitamins, pain killers and found this to help with the pain. I try to keep myself warm, take warm baths and get the occasional massage. The best thing is to make a list of questions to ask the specialist, educate yourself as much as possible and learn to pace yourself. This board has been a bit slow lately, but there is always someone here to lend an ear. Good luck and let us know how your doctors appt. goes.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Thanks for the reply, and i will keep you posted. You mentioned insommnia, i have always had trouble with falling asleep, and then when i do, i dont sleep well. I will check out the rest of the board, and see what i can find. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome beth, You might want to see a Rheumatologist to diagnose you. They will check trigger points and rule-out other conditions such as Rhuematoid Arthritis, Lupus, Lymes Disease, etc.. You didn't mention exactly what other symptoms that you had that would lead you to believe you had fibro. The insomnia problem is common one mentioned and it often seems that one is able to sleep a few hours and then be wide awake, unable to get back to sleep. The inability to relax ones muscles in an adequate deep sleep stage, quite commonly leaves one feeling stiff, achy, and fatigued in the morning. Sometimes one may notice finger/toe swelling, pain, and stiffness in the morning probably as a result of stasis/lack of proper circulation while the body is at rest/immobile during sleep. This was my first clue. It usually works itself out with movement though. Most have neck and shoulder pain; probably the number one single area of common complaint. Many have migraines or a brain fog feeling, with difficulty concentrating, with perhaps an increased sensitivity to light and noise. As suggested, you can go back and find posts that may lead you to websites, if you haven't already checked them out. Keep us posted!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

welcome,i always thought i sleep well,but i wasnt resting well in my sleep,elevil works great for that.my first complaint was never pain,but rather weird sensations,sometimes unbareable,in my body.baclofin,and neurotin work off and on for that.everyone reacts differently to drugs and treatment,good luck on yours.denny


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi Beth,My daughter too has IBS and Fibro. In her case, food allergies seemed to be the culprit. Once she found a diet that worked for her, in her case, the ATkins, high protein, low carb. diet, her IBS and Fibro went away. Unfortunately, she still is left with some other problems as Intersititial cystitis (frequency to urinate) and endometrosis. Good luck to youCasey


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2000)

I've had FM and its associated symptoms which you'll find described all over this message board for quite some time now and have tried many "treatments". Elavil (Amitryptiline in the UK) is the first thing that has really made a lasting difference and it seems to be because it helps me reach deep sleep. I was always a poor sleeper before but none of my doctors had put the two elements together.


----------

